# Outboxing



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Outboxing is fairly popular in boxing, and I see it happening often when I'm watching boxing matches on ppv. However, I don't normally see outboxing/outkickboxing I guess in MMA. Does allowing takedowns negate the advantage that outboxing brings into the ring, or is there another reason for this? If its unrealistic in MMA, what would be everyone's opinion for someone who's strategy relies on outboxing to turn from outboxing as a general strategy  to a more reliable strategy (in MMA in general but the UFC specifically).

I will accept any opinion, as many of you are much more experienced in all types of martial arts than I am, however I am curious what @drop bear 's opinion and @Tez3's opinions as they are experienced specifically in MMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2016)

A strange expression 'outboxing'. I have seen many fights that didn't go to the ground and a fighter has won on points. it's not at all unusual, it can be interesting and it can also be boring. It depends on who is fighting. Many fights are won with a KO as per boxing but remember it's MMA so there's no reason for any fighter to just rely on one thing to win, if they do they probably shouldn't be trying to compete in MMA. Boxers and kickboxers have their own comps I can't see why they would come into MMA without a good ground game.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 24, 2016)

this reminds me of the step in - hit - step away from shotokan karate.
but in mma they will come for you and crowd you. it doesn't even work everytime in boxing and then you are in the clinch which is stopped by the ref in boxing, but not in mma.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2016)

out fighting. and why it is important.

Outboxing will work for you in mma. And is used to negate the ability to get grappled on.

You rarely see a mmaer throw more than three strikes.

The ufc that was on today demonstrated a lot of out fighting.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> this reminds me of the step in - hit - step away from shotokan karate.
> but in mma they will come for you and crowd you. it doesn't even work everytime in boxing and then you are in the clinch which is stopped by the ref in boxing, but not in mma.




You can't generalise about MMA the way you can about boxing. You tailor your MMA according to techniques that suit you as well as ones designed to take out a specific opponent.
A clinch will be stopped by the ref in MMA if it's just a clinch and no one is working.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 24, 2016)

The "clinch" is one way street. It's easy to move in from a punching range into a "clinch". It's hard to do the other way around. In the following short clip, the moment that your opponent gets you into a clinch (such as double under hooks), the moment that the striking game is over and the grappling game starts.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 24, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Does allowing takedowns negate the advantage that outboxing brings into the ring, ...


How long do you think the "punching game" can last if

- you train "how to punch at your opponent's head", and
- your opponent trains "how to wrap your punching arm/arms"?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> How long do you think the "punching game" can last if
> 
> - you train "how to punch at your opponent's head", and
> - your opponent trains "how to wrap your punching arm/arms"?



In MMA a lot more is trained than that you know.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 24, 2016)

ok call me a dummy but what do you mean by "outboxing"?   the term to me would mean being better than your opponent thus you are "out boxing " him.  also as in the bear was chasing me but i out ran him to the car....
or do you mean the term as in a range of fighting ?  fighting from the outside.


----------

